# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  اصدار غرباء (صالح الدرازي)

## صاحب السلسلة

السلام عليكم

مع ان المولد البارح

................................
يهل عايف وطن جده
للأستماع

للتحميل
اضغط هنا
..................................................  ...................
حمل سيفه
للأستماع

للتحميل
اضغط هنا
..................................................  ..................
يمه يمه ساعة ورحل
للأستماع

للتحميل
اضغط هنا
..................................................  ......................
يا ثمر دلالي
للأستماع

للتحميل
اضغط هنا
..................................................  .....................
سيدي تقدم
للأستماع

للتحميل
اضغط هنا
..................................................  ........................
يا زينب عالشريعة
للأستماع

للتحميل
اضغط هنا
..................................................  ...............
صاح الي عالنهر نايم
للأستماع

للتحميل
اضغط هنا
..................................................  ...............

مع ان مولد الزهراء البارح بس مشي الحال
تحياتي
skyline

----------


## My tears

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله .. 
ربي يعطيك العافيه على الأصدار المميز والرائع لرادود صالح الدرازي .. 
ما ننحرم من مشاركاتك .. 

مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

مشكوووووووووووووووووووورة اختي على المرور



تحياتي 
skyline

----------


## The SilveR

تسلم اخوي الله يكثر من امثالك اللي قلو في هالزمن

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

مشكورين اخوتي على المرور :) :d


تحياتي
skyline

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يعطيك العافيه يارب ..

مشــكور وماقـــصرت ..

كثــر الله من امثــالك ..

جزاك الله الف خيــر ..

اصــدار رائع حقــاً ..

بـــالتوفيــق يارب ..

دمت بود ..

شبكة الناصرة

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

مشكور اخوي شبكة الناصرة على المرور


تحياتي 
skyline

----------


## ^_^moon^_^

تسلم اخوي على الصوتيات 

الله يوفقك 

تحياتي

----------


## صاحب السلسلة

مشكور اخوي على المرور
ربي يعطيك العافيه

تحياتي
skyline

----------

